# So... Who's all moving to Dubai to teach this September??



## brenny48

Ill be moving to Dubai to teach this September. Just wondered if anyone else on here was doing the same?


----------



## AmyWales13

I am!! Just accepted a job at a GEMS school! We're will u be teaching? X


----------



## brenny48

Excellent! Ill be teaching at Repton. Which Gems school is it?


----------



## AmyWales13

Oh fab...i applied there but didn't get a reply lol but saying that, the closing date isn't til the 30th  i'll be teaching at Wellington Academy, silicone oasis!! X


----------



## brenny48

That's supposed to be an amazing school. Have you seen the thread above (or below) this one? There are loads of teachers going to teach there. They've started a FB page! X


----------



## AmyWales13

Yeah I'm in that group lol  thanks tho!! There are about 50 new teachers as they are expanding  lots of us In The same boat!! How far along the process are u? X


----------



## brenny48

That's amazing! Can't find any Repton people! May just join your group for the banter haha! I accepted a few weeks back and have sent my document away to get attested but that's as far as I've went. How about you? What do you teach? Ill be teaching secondary history. X


----------



## AmyWales13

I teach primary and i think I'm having FS 2 (reception) ur more than welcome  I haven't started anything yet, only accepted this morning lol  I'm still getting used to it, it's all becoming very real now  but good!!! U been to up Dubai before? X


----------



## brenny48

I couldn't even have told you what FS 2 was! That's great. It's all very exciting but scary! Are you going with a family or by yourself? I'm going by myself, but my cousin is also going out to teach at the gems world academy. How do I find this group? X


----------



## AmyWales13

Oh brill, no I'm going alone but know a few people there already!! I'll see if I can request u, u on fb? (Stupid question, everyone is lol) x


----------



## brenny48

Haha, yeah my names Brendan reilly... You prob won't find me though as I'm private (the pupils kept trying to add me!) I could search you? X


----------



## Rachel-25

Hay guys I'm going out there this September to teach at GEMS Wellington Acadamy in Al Khail. I'm going to be FS1 teacher.

Rachel


----------



## AmyWales13

We have set up a face book group for anyone heading to Dubai to teach for sep if u would like to join, let me know and I'll add u  lots of people from different schools and most traveling alone x


----------



## brenny48

Congrats Rachel! There are loads of us newbies on here! X


----------



## Beach bunny

Hope you'll be very happy when you get here. I work in a GEMS school, British Curriculum, and it's a v. nice place to be. Lovely staff and a ready made social life for newbies. It's v. Hard work GEMS schools put lots of pressure on, but some staff stay a long time and promotion opportunities exist through the network. It's not a bad employer, but you will earn you salary!!


----------



## Glasgowboy

Brenny, I am also joining repton in august  I'll be teaching science. Have you done anything about accommodation yet? A bit worried that we to find our own place would kinda rather they gave us somewhere for the first year. Where in glasgow are you? Where you teaching just now?


----------



## Medden

brenny48 said:


> That's amazing! Can't find any Repton people! May just join your group for the banter haha! I accepted a few weeks back and have sent my document away to get attested but that's as far as I've went. How about you? What do you teach? Ill be teaching secondary history. X


Hi guys, I'm coming out to Repton in August too. I'm teaching English. PM me with your details and we can arrange something. So glad to have found others going. I'm going out alone, just trying to find where to live now!


----------



## AmyWales13

Hi, we have set up a Facebook grouping would like to join for all new teacher going to Dubai in Sep!! There are a few from your school  let me know if u want to and I'll add u!!  xx


----------



## Medden

Yes please, sounds fab. Michelle.


----------



## AmyWales13

I need ur name and profile pic and I'l add u  x


----------



## Glasgowboy

AmyWales13 said:


> I need ur name and profile pic and I'l add u  x


Hi Amy, sounds great. You won't find me on facebook throughna search for obvious reasons  whats the group called and I'll join it. Would be great to get to know a few people before we all make the move


----------



## AmyWales13

You won't find the group either... For obvious reasons haha ;P lol private message me as I'll give u my details  x


----------



## Glasgowboy

This is going to sound really stupid but how do I send pm's on here?  just joined........


----------



## bennyboy

You need 5 posts buddy... (also to receive... as I'd like to PM you coincidentally...)


----------



## AmyWales13

Your on 3... So tell is about urself haha x


----------



## Glasgowboy

Haha why so complicated? I don't know what to say now I am on the spot  I teach biology in a school in the west of scotland and have done so for the past 8 years so really looking forward to trying something new in dubai. Stopped off in dubai last weekend on way home from holiday and met my HOD and had a tour of the school so I am now super excited 

Do you all have accommodation sorted?


----------



## AmyWales13

I get allocated an apartment when we get there!! Im going to Wellington academy, silicone oasis so we have induction in London on Thurs! Hopefully we'll find out more!!  x


----------



## bennyboy

Its to stop spammers! Im just lurking for now.. looking for jobs at the moment (late I know) but who knows... maybe a september move!


----------



## Medden

Hey all
I didn't realise about the 5 posts thing either! When you went round the school what was it like? I'm looking at Sports City for an apartment, or near there; where are you guys looking? 
Michelle


----------



## Glasgowboy

What do you teach benny? They still appear to be looking. I know that Repton will be advertising again-they are expanding and still waiting on the all clear before advertising more jobs  Thats greatAmy, we are being given an allowance but I have requested school accomodation so waiting to hear if anything comes up. Do you know where your flat is?


----------



## bennyboy

Ill PM you the details... though strangely it doesnt let me PM you at the mo.. can you PM me? Click on my username and it should say PM....


----------



## AmyWales13

U can pm now!!  x


----------



## Glasgowboy

Medden said:


> Hey all
> I didn't realise about the 5 posts thing either! When you went round the school what was it like? I'm looking at Sports City for an apartment, or near there; where are you guys looking?
> Michelle


The school was amazing. Seems really well resourced and very spacious. The science labs are at least double the size of my current lab and every room is kitted out with projectors and smartboards etc. Met a few staff and they all seem really friendly and welcoming. Also visited the school accommodation which was very nice. Also looking into sports city. Would love somewhere in the marina or downtown but will need to see how far the salary stretches for the first year


----------



## bennyboy

You got mail!


----------



## butterfly1206

Beach bunny said:


> Hope you'll be very happy when you get here. I work in a GEMS school, British Curriculum, and it's a v. nice place to be. Lovely staff and a ready made social life for newbies. It's v. Hard work GEMS schools put lots of pressure on, but some staff stay a long time and promotion opportunities exist through the network. It's not a bad employer, but you will earn you salary!!


Hi Beach Bunny,

Just being nosey as will be starting at a GEMS school in September. What is your accommodation like? 

x


----------



## Medden

Glasgowboy said:


> The school was amazing. Seems really well resourced and very spacious. The science labs are at least double the size of my current lab and every room is kitted out with projectors and smartboards etc. Met a few staff and they all seem really friendly and welcoming. Also visited the school accommodation which was very nice. Also looking into sports city. Would love somewhere in the marina or downtown but will need to see how far the salary stretches for the first year


That sounds awesome. Have you been offered a school apartment? What are they like? I'd also love to be on the coast, but agree that the salary needs to be tested first. On my mind is transport - school isn't on the metro line I think, not sure about buses, and defo not confident about driving. I've heard it's a bit hairy! What does anyone think about travelling to and from? Any advice would be great. Mx


----------



## AmyWales13

I've driven there and it takes some getting used to as no one gives way and it is crazy but I got used to it and was going everywhere!! Our school had arranged transport for first month and then I'll prob hire a car!! We'll see  x


----------



## Medden

AmyWales13 said:


> I've driven there and it takes some getting used to as no one gives way and it is crazy but I got used to it and was going everywhere!! Our school had arranged transport for first month and then I'll prob hire a car!! We'll see  x


Ah, thanks Amy. I'm used to driving everywhere, so maybe I'll be ok??  kinda hoping for a bus or something to begin with tho. I'm rubbish with directions!


----------



## butterfly1206

Medden said:


> That sounds awesome. Have you been offered a school apartment? What are they like? I'd also love to be on the coast, but agree that the salary needs to be tested first. On my mind is transport - school isn't on the metro line I think, not sure about buses, and defo not confident about driving. I've heard it's a bit hairy! What does anyone think about travelling to and from? Any advice would be great. Mx


I've got no idea what they are like that's what I'm trying to find out! Lol but yeah GEMS give a one bed apartment rather than an allowance which makes things a bit easier as it's one less thing to think about!


----------



## brenny48

Glasgowboy said:


> Brenny, I am also joining repton in august  I'll be teaching science. Have you done anything about accommodation yet? A bit worried that we to find our own place would kinda rather they gave us somewhere for the first year. Where in glasgow are you? Where you teaching just now?


That's great mate! Aye, it's a bit of a pain looking for a place but it might work out better overall. At least we get 2 weeks in a hotel to sort ourselves out and we can do some looking then. My wee cousin is going out too to teach in a different school so were prob gonna look for a 2 bedroom. I'm staying outside glasgow in Airdrie just now and teaching in near Motherwell. What about you? Have u joined the FB page?


Brendan


----------



## brenny48

Medden said:


> Hi guys, I'm coming out to Repton in August too. I'm teaching English. PM me with your details and we can arrange something. So glad to have found others going. I'm going out alone, just trying to find where to live now!


Hi Michelle! Well done on the job! Good to hear from people in the same boat as me! Have u joined the FB page? Brendan x


----------



## AmyWales13

Yes I added her!! 26 of us now  x


----------



## lxinuk

AmyWales13 said:


> Yes I added her!! 26 of us now  x


If you want someone who is already here to help with the transition on FB let me know ;-)


----------



## globalpro

Can I ask you guys what kind of salary these schools are offering as well as the benefits like accommodations etc.? I am contemplating maybe doing the same thing. Any great websites for job postings to get started? Thanks!


----------



## AmyWales13

I found TES connect was the best website to use, just enter Dubai in the job search bar  all kind will state the packages they are offering!! Salary is based on experience and starts from about 10,000 AED x


----------



## Melia86

I'm starting at GEMS Wellington Silicon Oasis too!! What's the fb group called?


----------



## AmyWales13

U won't find it, I need ur name for FB And ill add u!! I can't private message u until u have posted 5 times tho x


----------



## Melia86

Ok my name is Kirsty Melia and my profile pic is me (blonde) with a Chinese girl... I'm so excited! Are you in London tomorrow for the induction day?


----------



## AmyWales13

I've added u, ill chat on there  x


----------



## strawberry3

AmyWales13 said:


> Yeah I'm in that group lol  thanks tho!! There are about 50 new teachers as they are expanding  lots of us In The same boat!! How far along the process are u? X


Hi Amy how could I join the facebook group? I'm currently not in contact with anyone moving to Dubai  I'll be starting at GEMS Wellington Al Khail as a FS2 teacher x


----------



## AmyWales13

I'm starting at GEMs Wellington Academy silicone oasis as a KS2 teacher  I need ur name and profile pic on FB and I'll add u xx


----------



## strawberry3

AmyWales13 said:


> I'm starting at GEMs Wellington Academy silicone oasis as a KS2 teacher  I need ur name and profile pic on FB and I'll add u xx


Thanks Amy, It's Gabrielle Eleftheria Strand with a close up pic of my face and cover photo of a pug dog xxx


----------



## AmyWales13

Found u... I've sent u a message!!  x


----------



## strawberry3

Thanks x


----------



## Sidiqi

Please could someone here point me in the direction of a possible position in education or counseling here? I have a Master of Science in Counseling: school and community mental health with 10 years of School Counseling experience working with Kindergarten -Twelfth grade students teaching social skills, career and life skills, and individual and small group counseling and guidance. Any help or direction is greatly appreciated ... Warmly & Respectfully, Tania


----------



## JeanneEmeraldde

*i will be teaching in September too*

hey all.
i will be teaching in september. i tried for dubai, but got a job at abu dhabi international school 
i am currently living in jakarta, and am moving to dubai the day after my contract ends (june 15th). (super over it here, and can't wait to get to dubai!!!)
i may continue to live in dubai and commute to abu dhabi. haven't decided on that yet.
are any of you moving before september?


----------



## benguo

Myself and my wife will be moving out in August to Dubai with our 2 year old son. Looking forward to the move but scared at the same time.


----------



## benguo

anyone going to Uptown school?


----------



## lxinuk

No I teach in Al Barsha (ish) but I live round the corner from Uptown!


----------



## xsimonex

Hi, i'm not going to be teaching in a school but I have just accepted a foundation stage nursery teacher job within a private nursery in Dubai. I start on the 4/8/13 and I am moving over alone so keen to meet other people in the same boat


----------



## mp170

Hey guys, my name's Mel, I'm moving out to Dubai in August to start teaching at a secondary school, would be good to be put in touch with others in the same boat! thanks


Mel


----------



## Greenhannah

Hello all,
I'm going to be teaching year 2 at GEMs wellington academy silicon oasis and currently don't know anyone who is going. Would love to be in touch with other people who are in the same boat as I missed the induction day in London...later interview.
Thanks! Hannah


----------



## Greenhannah

How do I join the group?


----------



## Greenhannah

I don't think I've had5 posts yet! On fb I'm Hannah Catherine Green, group photo with me in black/pink dress looking up at camera!


----------



## mp170

*Fb group*

Hey my name is Melanie parkes and my fb pic is of 3 girls. I can't seem to get 5 posts approved to pm! X


----------



## robdw1987

Hi guys, I'm not actually a teacher but moving out to Dubai in August and won't really know anyone... Let me know if any of you guys fancy meeting up for a drink!

Rob D Weetman on facebook (profile pic is me as a mob gangster...)

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## jca1986

AmyWales13 said:


> We have a Facebook group for anyone going to Dubai to teach this September if u would like to join? There is also one for Abu Dhabi  let me know and I'll add u x


Hi, I have just got a job in Dubai teaching Maths! Exciting ha! I don't know anyone there and I'm going on my own. Could you add me to the FB group? 

My name is Christopher Andrews, may be hard to find me though - I look like a ghost in my profile pic!


----------



## AmyWales13

I get where ur coming from, the goo has over 100 newbie teachers all in the same boat!! I certainly don't feel like I'm going alone now  August can't come quick enough for me x


----------



## jca1986

What date are you flying? I'm concerned my school is in the back arse of nowhere in the desert!


----------



## AmyWales13

Most of them are, mine is too!!  I'm going August 20th, u? X


----------



## jca1986

14th, simply because I will be homeless otherwise! My contract starts on the 18th though  How old are you?


----------



## AmyWales13

Ok PM me now!! Click on my dog profile pic and send a private message x


----------



## jca1986

I can't seem to find where to send a private message


----------



## AmyWales13

Click on my dog profile pic and there should be an option to send private message?  x


----------



## jca1986

Nope, takes me to your page but I can't see where to PM. Can you not PM me? I am so confused! Ha


----------



## AmyWales13

Should look like this when u click on dog profile pic, see it 3rd one down? Lol x


----------



## IzzyBella

Been informed it takes up to 2 hours after someone's hit 5 posts before they can PM.


----------



## AmyWales13

Never had that before, normally it's straight away :/ x


----------



## jca1986

WORST WEBSITE EVER! Think I got it working though  Sorry for annoying everyone


----------



## AmyWales13

jca1986 said:


> WORST WEBSITE EVER! Think I got it working though  Sorry for annoying everyone


You got there in the end  lol x


----------



## melissasmith25

I will be teaching in Abu Dhabi. Teaching English at a public school.


----------



## AmyWales13

There is an Abu Dhabi teachers group too, I can add u? X


----------



## Laura212

Hi, I'm moving in August to teach Year 2 at Repton  how do I access this Facebook group?


----------



## Laura212

Oh just seen I need to post 2 more posts ...


----------



## Laura212

Sorry about this


----------



## AmyWales13

You can PM Me now and ill give you my details!! Click on my dg profile pic and select send private message  x


----------



## dizzyizzy

jca1986 said:


> WORST WEBSITE EVER! Think I got it working though  Sorry for annoying everyone


Nobody is forcing you to use it 

BTW believe it or not the private message limitation imposed on new forum users is there for your protection, otherwise the minute someone joins they could start spamming you right away. Not cool.


----------



## RM371

Hi guys,

Just found out I'll be teaching at Gems Silicon Oasis in September Excited but nervous and looking for other young teachers like me! I'll be going alone from Scotland - anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## RM371

Hey! That's great news- how do I join the Facebook page?  x


----------



## RM371

Ok, I'll just wait until I can pm you! So, lots of people going! How exciting. You going out solo? X


----------



## RM371

Yes going out alone!  ok cool, well I'll pm you as soon as I'm allowed! Sorry, are you primary then? X


----------



## RM371

I'm teaching Year 5 I was told! Very exciting. Ok I'll PM you now  x


----------



## RM371

Haha I'm having such a moment right now, can't work out how to PM! X


----------



## BravoMike

Even after 5 posts I found it can take a while to activate. Try logging out/in if you don't see it straight away...


----------



## dubaimover

Hello All,

Iam new to this forum......I have done my Masters in Commerce and I have 2 years of corporate experience as well as 1 year of experience of teaching in schools.......Currently I am teaching Finance subjects in a management institution.

I will be moving to dubai in Sep 2013.

Can anyone please guide me how should i start job hunting?

Also, do we require any loval certification to start teaching in dubai?

Thanks
Dubaimover


----------



## dubaimover

dubaimover said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Iam new to this forum......I have done my Masters in Commerce and I have 2 years of corporate experience as well as 1 year of experience of teaching in schools.......Currently I am teaching Finance subjects in a management institution.
> 
> I will be moving to dubai in Sep 2013.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me how should i start job hunting?
> 
> Also, do we require any loval certification to start teaching in dubai?
> 
> Thanks
> Dubaimover


Any Suggestions Please?


----------



## Oggydog

*I am going to Repton*

Hello brenny

My name is Owen and I will be starting at Repton in September. It would be nice to hear from someone that is going through the same process I am.


----------



## Oggydog

I am also going to Repton to teach technology. I am in the same boat having to find accommodation. Very scary as cant sort anything until I have visa. Would be good to hear from you as it looks like we will be in the same boat.


----------



## brenny48

Hey Owen, there is a Facebook page with about 140 teachers on it who are all moving to work at various schools in Dubai in August. PM me your facebook details and ill add you if you like.

Brendan


----------



## Oggydog

*Can you add me as well please*



AmyWales13 said:


> Yes I added her!! 26 of us now  x


Amy can you add me on facebook to please. I am Owen gilbert. Many thanks


----------



## brenny48

What's your profile pic like and where you from Owen? (There are a million Owen Gilbert's!) 

*beat you to it amy!


----------



## Oggydog

brenny48 said:


> What's your profile pic like and where you from Owen? (There are a million Owen Gilbert's!)
> 
> *beat you to it amy!


It's my 1 year old son in a straw hat close up. And i am from devon Thanks


----------



## Oggydog

Sorry Brendan I am not sure how I pm. After reading posts it might be because I have not done 5 yet. So here is another one under my belt.


----------



## brenny48

It's all good I've found you and sent you a friend request. When you accept ill add u to the group. Bren


----------



## Oggydog

brenny48 said:


> It's all good I've found you and sent you a friend request. When you accept ill add u to the group. Bren


No friend request as yet. Thanks for trying


----------



## brenny48

**** I've sent one to the wrong Owen! Can't see one with that pic come up when I search! Amy.... Help! (She normally does most of the adding!)


----------



## Oggydog

Haha maybe I could add you. It might be my fb settings I will try and be less secure for an hour
Done you should be able to find me now sorry


----------



## brenny48

Haha weird it's still not coming up! I don't show up in searches either! Ill keep trying!


----------



## brenny48

I've FB messaged you!


----------



## Oggydog

Nope still nothing sorry this is being such a pain in the arse. Shall I try and add you?


----------



## brenny48

That's weird says its sent!? You can try I'm Brendan reilly, from chapelhall Scotland, profile pic is me and a few others... I'm on the right making a stupid face


----------



## chriscapes

*Teaching in Dubai*

Hi there all,

I've accepted a job to teach at GEMS Wellington Academy-Al Khail!


----------



## jkhanom

*rak academy*

I know there are lots of you joining GEMS but is there anybody here going Ras Al Khaimah like me?


----------



## Oggydog

chriscapes said:


> Hi there all,
> 
> I've accepted a job to teach at GEMS Wellington Academy-Al Khail!


You have probably read the above comments but their is a Facebook page that is really useful.,lots of gems staff on there too


----------



## decom10

*Dubai*

Hi all,

I am going to be teaching at the Regent school in September. Anyone else for this school? Or does anyone have any advice in relation to that school.

Thanks 
Dec


----------



## MissSteph

Hi all!
I'm heading out in August and I'm going to be teaching at Regent International School 
So excited, just wish I knew a little bit more about what's going to happen- don't know which year group I'll be teaching yet! I noticed a few others will be teaching at Regent- what have you been told so far? And when are you getting to Dubai? I'm flying in on August 16th so a little earlier than other schools!
Steph


----------



## madhavy

*need info..plz help*

hello all

nice to c dis thread..

I jus relocated to dubai from india n looking out for a teaching position(mathematics)

as ma husband is here frm past one year I got ma residence visa now

now jus tell me which is d best way to find a teaching job here in dubai

I ve around 6 years of teaching exp in India(CBSE & ICSC syllabus)

do lemme knw all d ways...tnq

madhoo


----------



## BravoMike

madhavy said:


> hello all
> 
> nice to c dis thread..
> 
> I jus relocated to dubai from india n looking out for a teaching position(mathematics)
> 
> as ma husband is here frm past one year I got ma residence visa now
> 
> now jus tell me which is d best way to find a teaching job here in dubai
> 
> I ve around 6 years of teaching exp in India(CBSE & ICSC syllabus)
> 
> do lemme knw all d ways...tnq
> 
> madhoo


Definitely a wind up. . .


----------



## decom10

MissSteph said:


> Hi all!
> I'm heading out in August and I'm going to be teaching at Regent International School
> So excited, just wish I knew a little bit more about what's going to happen- don't know which year group I'll be teaching yet! I noticed a few others will be teaching at Regent- what have you been told so far? And when are you getting to Dubai? I'm flying in on August 16th so a little earlier than other schools!
> Steph


Hi there,

I'm going to the regent school also. What subjects are you teaching?
I haven't booked up yet but I'm going to be this week. Looking at around the 16th or 17th.


----------



## Natashab2468

Oggydog, 

Could you please add me to the Facebook group, coming over to Dubai in January and keen to meet people 

Thank you! Natasha 

My username is Natasha Burr and my picture is on a beach about to open a drink!


----------



## MashMoush

Hi all, was wondering if any one of you could share some thoughts about GEMS Wellington Academy SO, now that you're all there. What's the school and the accommodation like? I'm a secondary science teacher and I'm really interested in this school.
Thanking you in anticipation of your response


----------



## BEST87

chriscapes said:


> Hi there all,
> 
> I've accepted a job to teach at GEMS Wellington Academy-Al Khail!


I've also accepted a job but will be starting this September. How are you finding it so far? Is the teaching similar to the UK?


----------



## sunsar89

I have an interview with GEMS coming up, I would love to know any info about working there, accomodations pros cons etc!!


----------



## BringBackBuck8

I work for GEMS here; so far my experience has been pretty good; apartment is nice and though they make you very aware you're working for a business, school is good. And having come from an inner city school in the UK........ the children are a delight.


----------



## Humidor

Hi Brendan,

My wife and I are moving to Dubai in August to take up teaching positions....we would love to join the facebook page!

My name is Michael Hume, living in Kingsbarns nr. St. Andrews, my profile pic is me with a daft, painted on mustache and awful flowery shirt! 

Cheers


----------



## BEST87

BringBackBuck8 said:


> I work for GEMS here; so far my experience has been pretty good; apartment is nice and though they make you very aware you're working for a business, school is good. And having come from an inner city school in the UK........ the children are a delight.


Hi, good to hear from someone who works for GEMS and is enjoying their experience. Where is your accommodation? Is it close to the school? What would you say are the main differences between teaching in an inner city school compared to GEMS Dubai? Is there much support given from Yr leaders / SLT?


----------



## Robiny

Hi,

Thinking of heading to Dubai with my wife (an events planner) very soon. I'm a Y6 teacher so really interested to know what it's like teaching KS2! Any info about planning, assessment, observations, general behaviour and attitude of children etc would be great. I'm teaching in London and have been for 7 years so need a new challenge and change of scene. 

Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## beccawilliams89

I am! I have just accepted a job with GEMs too but at starting at FirstPoint School the Villas! Only accepted on Thursday but already getting nervous reading through everything!


----------



## Ms_cherrytree

Hi Everyone! Just wondering how you are all finding your experience of moving to Dubai and teaching?


----------



## Lizzyben

Applying to Star International school Al Twar- any idea about the accommodation - bit nervous about that part!


----------



## Lotte1976

Does anyone know any info, good or bad, about horizon school in Dubai?


----------



## iggles

Lotte1976 said:


> Does anyone know any info, good or bad, about horizon school in Dubai?


omg your starting a job a horizon - good luck! :boxing:


----------



## Lotte1976

No I'm not doing anything! Ha I've seen a job on tes! But thanks for the constructive response!! I presume that means it isn't good?


----------



## iggles

Lotte1976 said:


> No I'm not doing anything! Ha I've seen a job on tes! But thanks for the constructive response!! I presume that means it isn't good?


I never said anything on whether it was good or not 

I said, "Omg you have got a job at Horizon" as the youth of today say "amazeballs" and then i wished you good luck :eyebrows:

haha. 

What is TES? My friend who is a teacher is looking for jobs, I could direct her to the correct place.


----------

